# TBH app is blank



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just opened my TBH app, and there are no downloads available in it. Everything is gone, just a donate button. Can someone else check their TBH app for me? Something else going on with TBH that I dont know about?


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Just opened my TBH app, and there are no downloads available in it. Everything is gone, just a donate button. Can someone else check their TBH app for me? Something else going on with TBH that I dont know about?


I noticed that too.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


Well at least I know its not just me.


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

I got the same thing, something with the build maybe the app doesn't recognize it so nothing shows up


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm also running Liquid ginger v2.3


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Slowcaddy said:


> I'm also running Liquid ginger v2.3


Yeah I was thinking it might be a Liquid issue, wanted to check with everyone else to verify. If others still have download option, then its Liquid causing the problem.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, the nightlies section of my Liberty Toolbox is blank, so I'm thinking that this probably is a Liquid issue.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I restored my backup of cm7 and liberty and tbh app files showed up. Its a liquid issue

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup on DSX and Blackhat is still intact

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks @bigshotrob22 and @davidnc.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

thats odd huh?


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> thats odd huh?


Yeah, checked both after i sbf'd back to .340, both are showing their content again. Definitely strange.


----------



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Just opened my TBH app, and there are no downloads available in it. Everything is gone, just a donate button. Can someone else check their TBH app for me? Something else going on with TBH that I dont know about?


Use root explorer - go to system - mount R/O - long press on build.prop - select Open in Text Editor - edit line #16 from ro.product.model=Droid X to ro.product.model=DROIDX then press left most hard key, select save and exit - reboot - reopen app and you should be good to go! Also fixes overclocking app problems I believe!

Sorry, don't remember who to credit but I read it on another forum somewhere.

Craig7220 @ DXForums 
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/liquid/32224-liquid-gb-2-3-droid-x-released-15.html


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"ctcfirearms said:


> Use root explorer - go to system - mount R/O - long press on build.prop - select Open in Text Editor - edit line #16 from ro.product.model=Droid X to ro.product.model=DROIDX then press left most hard key, select save and exit - reboot - reopen app and you should be good to go! Also fixes overclocking app problems I believe!
> 
> Sorry, don't remember who to credit but I read it on another forum somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thats correct.
It fixes Android Overclock and Liberty Toolbox.


----------

